# how do i find out the value of my RV



## 109084 (Jan 7, 2008)

as it says realy, im looking to sell my RV but realy don't know what its value is.

kind regards


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MrBeens said:


> as it says realy, im looking to sell my RV but realy don't know what its value is.


You'll just have to *troll* through the RV magazines, as trolling through here won't help you.

You could also of course try Practical Psychic.

Dougie.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what exact type, model and year of RV do you have ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV value*

Hi

I would phone a dealer - someone like Ridgeset at Dronfield - ask them if they would be prepared to offer a bit of advice on a sale price etc. Nothing to lose in asking.

www.ridgesetrv.co.uk

Russell


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

An interesting site is http://www.nadaguides.com/SectionHome.aspx?l=1&w=25&p=0&f=5602&aid=69547&iid=57699&nozip=1

You need to select manufacturer, year and options, but it is good for insuring a value if total loss.

I guess in the UK you would take the value in dollars and just change the currency symbol to British Pounds, or so I was told.

Of course you really never know the value of a motorhome until:

1. Someone buys it
2. The insurance company settles
3. After a great vacation, in which case it is priceless!


----------



## 109084 (Jan 7, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> what exact type, model and year of RV do you have ?


hay thanks for all your replys.

i have a damon itntruder 373 work horse model.
2005

mint condishion


----------

